# Faros o focos transparentes



## falexis19 (Ene 31, 2008)

amigos necesito cambiar mi viejo foco de vidrio de una vw saveiro (foco cuadrado = que gol amazon parati), a transparente pero no se como lo puedo lograr, he pensado en metacrilato, acrilico, y policarbonato transparente, no se que sea mas factible para reemplazarlo y la verdad que todo esto es para fabricar los angel eyes  que me tienen ilusionados jejejjejje que opinan, alguien sabe como hacerlo

soy de angol y concepcion - chile  (vivo en las dos ciudades) jejjeje

por favor cualquir información en este foro se los agradecere

o a 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Consiguete unos faros redondos de otro vehiculo (Alguno econimico) y ve de un chapista que te los adapte.

Terminado esto te fabricas los angel eyes


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2008)

> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.


----------



## totung (Feb 1, 2008)

mandalas a hacer donde reparen plasticos quedaran de rechupete y ellos son los expetos en plastico....


----------

